# Turkey



## ajmickey (Nov 6, 2017)

About to start smoking turkeys about 15 of them I did 30 last year slowing it down this year had to turned down people to much work i can only smoke 16 at a time $75 for a 15 to 16 lb turkey I do a two day brine plus wrap them in cheesecloth after brine then inject them


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 7, 2017)

Good Luck! Post some pictures if you get a chance.


----------



## Tharpinator (Dec 14, 2017)

Mind sharing your brine recipe?


----------



## ajmickey (Dec 14, 2017)

I used to make mine from scratch but I found some brine really closed to mine I just add a little more stuff place called market world carries it only once a year really good stuff I buy it by the case I would show pictures but don’t know how to put it on this thread


----------



## ajmickey (Dec 14, 2017)




----------

